# Happy Birthday Bodybagged!



## DeadSpider

[bad Singing]

Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday dear BODYBAGGED!...
Happy Birthday to You!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Birthday, have a good one


----------



## Zombie-F

Happy birthday BBed. :jol:


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday!


----------



## grapegrl

Hope you have a great birthday, Bodybagged!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy Birthday!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope you have a great birthday!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX

Happy birthday Bodybagged!


----------



## Sinister

Have a Happy Birthday, BB! Hope you get all you desire today.


----------



## slimy

Scary Birthday,BB


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday bodybagged


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Birthday BodyBagged.

Hope it's a Great one.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Have a wonderful Birthday bodybagged!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, in deed!

I know what you're getting for your birthday!!!

and a birthday song for you link


----------



## Bodybagging

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh frightener I know what she is getting for her birthday too.......heh..........and BTW Happy Birthday to the bestest ghoulfiend in the world!!!


----------



## Beepem

yep, happy 28th man.

i hope someone does this for me, lol cuz im in february when no ones on


----------



## HibLaGrande

waah nah nah nah nah naaah nah na...so you say it's your birthday...waah nah nah nah nah naaah nah na. happy birthday to you. yeah!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day.

Its okay Beepem the purists will be here in feb


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beepem said:


> yep, happy 28th man.
> 
> i hope someone does this for me, lol cuz im in february when no ones on


Not true Beepem, this place rocks all year, just busier now...

See you in Feb!


----------



## scareme

Happy birthday!


----------



## palerider44magg

happy birthday only way to tell your age is too cut you in half and count the rings


----------



## Bodybagging

Hey Palerider seems Ive heard that before....must be true now that I saw it on the net


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday, I'll get the saw ready and we can count them. Now dont move this will only hurt a little.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## The Mortician

Happy (belated) Birthday


----------



## bodybagged

thanks everybody for my birthday wishes! I'm sorry it took sooo stinkin long to reply. We have been busy gettin our butts kicked by scuba John. lol. However we can now say that we are certified scuba divers! YEAH! Thanks again! I will say this one more time, you guys are one great bunch of people! On a personal note to Frightener and his beautiful wife, you guys are awesome! Thanks for Sat. night agian.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry I missed it.. :< Happy Very Belated Birthday!!!! :> LOL What can i say.... I'm always last LOL


----------

